# Mise à jour carte Airport - Mywi



## blackeagle59 (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai vraiment acheté MyWi 5 sur un Iphone 4S pour le faire fonctionner avec des powerbook titanium 1Ghz.
Les powerbook, en version 10.4.11 à jour, voient bien le réseau créé par Mywi mais quand je veut my connecter j'ai un retour d'erreur.

Je fais le test avec un MacBook Noir 2 Ghz (Intel Core Duo), en version 10.4.11 à jour, la connexion se fait immédiatement !

Je me demande si cela ne viendrait pas de la version du logiciel de la carte Airport.

Donc,
Existe t-il une autre carte type Airport compatible et plus récente que la carte Airport d'Apple ?
Ou 
Est-il possible de mettre à jour le logiciel de la carte Airport ?

Carte Airport 
Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil : Etats-Unis
Version prog : 9.52

Voici le message d'erreur pas très parlant ^^ : "Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau Airport "nom du réseau".

D'avance merci pour tout.

Cdt


----------



## tsss (16 Juillet 2012)

Hello,

Le pb vient sûrement de ta carte airport qui ne gère que les wifi de norme A & b ou qui ne gère pas le protocole de sécurité utilisé pas l'app de ton iPhone (je sens bien la seconde hypothèse).

Tu ne pourras pas mettre une carte aiport extreme car la connectique n'est pas la même. Il y a peut être une solution dans les paramètres de ton application.


----------



## blackeagle59 (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir, déjà merci tsss pour ta réponse 

Dans les paramètres de l'application Mywi sur l'Iphone ? Car l'appli est très très simple par de réglage comme cela il me semble.
Au niveau de la carte elle même on ne peut pas la mettre à jour ?

Pour la carte Airport, il me semble avoir lu sur un forum que quelqu'un avait trouvé une carte compatible (avec le même type de connectique ou un adaptateur) pouvant remplacer la carte Airport d'origine ! Est ce que cela est possible ?

Pour éliminer le problème de la carte j'ai essayé d'utiliser un dongle wifi Linksys WUSB54GC mais sans succès car les lien pilote MAC sont tous morts

Encore pas mal de questions, d'avance merci


----------

